# Small Oaklhoma Grain Layout.



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm in the process of building this from an idea on Carl Arendt's site so I can't claim any originality. Does anyone have any suggestions to alter it or make it better? I'm using the Walthers grain silo kit which is a little large so might do it as low relief. Does anyone know what railroads would operate in this area?


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, I was surprised to see the title on the image of the picture you attached. I graduated high school in Erick, Oklahoma. It's a small farming / ranching town in in western Oklahoma. In fact I'm going there this weekend for an alumni event so if you need some real life pictures let me know.

-Trever


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are several smaller railroads but the Union Pacific and
BNSF dominate just about everywhere West of the Mississippi.
I know there is a Farm Rail System that works it's way through
much of Oklahoma also. Here is an article about it.

http://www.american-rails.com/farmrail.html

Don


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a link to Farmrail's website, this link goes to their map of their system.

http://www.farmrail.com/system_map.html


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Make sure any exposed dirt ground is very red. I grew up in OK from 78-87 (Mustang, OK). The state is dominated by a red clay dirt that even turns most lakes red.

There was a lake near-by we used to go swimming called Lake Thunderbird - we called it Lake Dirty Bird because when you went in - anything you wore that was white was now turned red from the water.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Make sure any exposed dirt ground is very red. I grew up in OK from 78-87 (Mustang, OK). The state is dominated by a red clay dirt that even turns most lakes red.
> 
> There was a lake near-by we used to go swimming called Lake Thunderbird - we called it Lake Dirty Bird because when you went in - anything you wore that was white was now turned red from the water.


Erick wasn't bad as far as the red dirt...it is more of sandy type color (although some farming land south of town that has it). If you go a little east of Erick to Sayre or Elk City, they have plenty of red dirt.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

morland said:


> Wow, I was surprised to see the title on the image of the picture you attached. I graduated high school in Erick, Oklahoma. It's a small farming / ranching town in in western Oklahoma. In fact I'm going there this weekend for an alumni event so if you need some real life pictures let me know.
> 
> -Trever


That's great Trever, if you are going there a few pics around this location would be very useful. There are a some on Google but they don't show this location.

Thanks for the Farmrail link, and to Don R too.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Erick Oklahoma, birthplace of Roger Miller, the King of The Road. 


https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...ck,+Ok&fr=ytff1-&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My friend in Oklahoma tells me that FarmRail in his part
of the country has suffered track washouts and
flooding. It has pretty much brought operations to
a halt. Oklahoma and Texas, especially have been
hit by continuing heavy rains of late.

You might think about modelling a flooded track
section, or a bridge washout. It happens.

Don


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

After several years of drought, Oklahoma and Texas are making up for it with more than their share of rain. I ended up not going to Erick, Oklahoma this past weekend because of all the rain.


----------

